# Good T-shirt blogs?



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Hey all...just got the wheels in motion for LadyUmbrella and I'm now trying to find some good bloggers or blogs who might be interested in doing a piece about my designs to try get some traffic going...anyone know of anybody who writes blogs? I've googled t-shirt blogs but it seems like the same few big, somewhat unattainable, blogs come up...I'd like to find bloggers who aren't too big so that they can reply to me and then work my way up the blog ladder kind of...

Any thoughts?...thanks..


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

You could start here http://hideyourarms.com/2008/06/23/lists-133-t-shirt-blogs/


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

What a great link...thanks...


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

The best thing to do is to approach blogs you read and talk with them about your product.

The worst thing you can do is send a general promo e-mail to dozens of blog owners. Many try it and it is not successful. Be personal and show interest in the person you are writing to.


----------



## dlachasse (Aug 20, 2009)

This site is a HUGE resource. A great list of blogs as well, I think there are over 60 in this list and most of them are highly reputable. Giant list of T-shirt blogs and T-shirt sites | How to start a Clothing Company


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

dlachasse said:


> This site is a HUGE resource. A great list of blogs as well, I think there are over 60 in this list and most of them are highly reputable. Giant list of T-shirt blogs and T-shirt sites | How to start a Clothing Company


I need to clean them up once a year and add more to the list.


----------



## dlachasse (Aug 20, 2009)

I love what you're doing man. Keep it up!


----------



## ladyumbrella (Aug 25, 2009)

Ye, I agree with dlachasse - great resource man...


----------

